# customs letter



## joejoebas (Nov 5, 2010)

did some recent orders and all was going okay until the other day when i received a letter from customs.
the source said i could send copy of letter and a few other things and they would resend. 
i don't have another address to send it to and wanted to know if anyone had any suggestions.


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 5, 2010)

Don't send to same address. Your address has been flagged and is on alert for suspicious packages. I got same letter over five years ago but I've moved since. Maybe there's a vacant house down the road that you can send to. But I definitely wouldn't send to same address.


----------



## MDR (Nov 5, 2010)

Send it to your next-door neighbor and see if their door gets kicked in.


----------



## blazeftp (Nov 5, 2010)

get it sent to a friends ? family ?


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 5, 2010)

joejoebas said:


> did some recent orders and all was going okay until the other day when i received a letter from customs.
> the source said i could send copy of letter and a few other things and they would resend.
> i don't have another address to send it to and wanted to know if anyone had any suggestions.


 
I have an address you can send it to...


----------



## blergs. (Nov 5, 2010)

joejoebas said:


> did some recent orders and all was going okay until the other day when i received a letter from customs.
> the source said i could send copy of letter and a few other things and they would resend.
> i don't have another address to send it to and wanted to know if anyone had any suggestions.


get another addy OR get a PO box. and get a resend.
most WONT resend to same addy, so you will have to figure that one out but a PO box is anoither addy so. u could do that.


----------



## Spunout (Nov 5, 2010)

Are po boxes safe?  What about it being under the same name as the addy that got flagged originally, would that matter?


----------



## pimprn (Nov 5, 2010)

no man your addy that is connected with the po boz stays within the post office the people who are checking packages have no right to look that info up unless they have reasonable grounds IE: (Smell suspicious things in your package and so on so forth) Other then that its just a addy they beep or whatever they do through their system that goes through.


----------



## muscle37 (Nov 5, 2010)

yea man i would get a po box. thats what i do. did u order internationally or domestically? gotta stay domestic.


----------



## Spunout (Nov 6, 2010)

Right on... Domestic is the way to go.


----------



## clutton101 (Nov 6, 2010)

what a bitch i don’t like the wait for the gear now you have 2 wait again gutted


----------



## slimshady95 (Nov 6, 2010)

MDR said:


> Send it to your next-door neighbor and see if their door gets kicked in.


----------



## joejoebas (Nov 9, 2010)

muscle37 = yep, it was an international order.  
guess it is time to do a little more research on domestic suppliers.


----------



## Hell (Nov 9, 2010)

Your address is not "flagged".  Either get it resent to you or go get a po box.  I have been ordering things from overseas a long time and only got 2 love letters over the 10 years.  After those 2 i still got plenty of things to that same address no problem.


----------



## XYZ (Nov 9, 2010)

Option 1 - Have it re-sent to a different address.

Option 2 - Take the loss.

Ignore the letter, DO NOT respond to it.


----------



## joejoebas (Nov 11, 2010)

thanks for the feedback and help
what happen to the 80's when getting sh*t was no big deal 
LOL


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 11, 2010)

Hell said:


> Your address is not "flagged".  Either get it resent to you or go get a po box.  I have been ordering things from overseas a long time and only got 2 love letters over the 10 years.  After those 2 i still got plenty of things to that same address no problem.



That's the most retarded thing I've ever heard. Why would you have stuff sent to the same address when you get a letter from customs? It's basically a warning telling you they know what you're doing so cut it out. They don't come after you b/c your not a threat to national security but why ever chance messing around with customs? You're just asking for trouble if you have gear sent to an address that has been sent a customs letter. And they may not have a list per se but I'm sure they have a database with suspicious addresses. It would be totally imprudent of our national security to not "flag" an address that is known to have illegal substances sent to it from overseas.


----------



## XYZ (Nov 11, 2010)

ANYTIME you order stuff from overseas you're putting yourself at risk, EVERYTIME.  

Unless someone here knows someone who works as a postal inspector all of us are just guessing.  No one really knows one way or another as to what is done on the other end.


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 11, 2010)

CT said:


> ANYTIME you order stuff from overseas you're putting yourself at risk, EVERYTIME.
> 
> Unless someone here knows someone who works as a postal inspector all of us are just guessing.  No one really knows one way or another as to what is done on the other end.



So you condone sending to an address that was sent a seizure letter? I don't know, maybe it's just me but I'd never send anything to an address that already had a seizure letter.


----------



## XYZ (Nov 11, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> So you condone sending to an address that was sent a seizure letter? I don't know, maybe it's just me but I'd never send anything to an address that already had a seizure letter.


 

No, you misunderstood or I didn't make it clear.

IF you're going to order from overseas, there are going to be risks (postal inspectors and customs).  ANYTIME you do that you're at risk.

IF YOU choose to do that, be prepared to understand just what it is you're getting into.

I don't approve or disapprove.  What methods people choose to obtain AAS is up to them.


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 11, 2010)

CT said:


> No, you misunderstood or I didn't make it clear.
> 
> IF you're going to order from overseas, there are going to be risks (postal inspectors and customs).  ANYTIME you do that you're at risk.
> 
> ...



Understood. Thank you for clarifying. I hope I didn't sound rude in my reply.


----------



## Db52280 (Nov 11, 2010)

Domestic sources are they way to go. There is a domestic sposor on here that is g2g.


----------



## XYZ (Nov 12, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> Understood. Thank you for clarifying. I hope I didn't sound rude in my reply.


 

Not at all.


----------



## Del1964 (Nov 12, 2010)

One trick I've used is sending a package to a friend's house but with my name on it.  Told them I was going to send a package to their addy if they didn't mind because it was a surprise gift to my wife and she always gets to the mailbox before I do so I needed to send to a different addy.  Worked!


----------



## underscore (Nov 12, 2010)

I know for a fact that your address can get flagged and if you buy anything that lands on the DEA watch list, not even illegal items, and if customs or the PO know about it, you are saved in a DB. 

There is a court case pending on another forum with a guy going through this type of process. It's not for juice though.


----------



## jbenmedic (Nov 12, 2010)

Dude, I rented a P.O. Box specifically for these types of orders. I go check it late at night or at odd times during the day and I always make sure I'm not being watched. The medium sized P.O. Box runs me $22 every 6 months. A small price to pay for some piece of mind.


----------



## underscore (Nov 12, 2010)

In order to get a PO box the post office has to mail you a letter to your actual house. One you get this letter and bring it, you can get a PO box. So it's linked back your actual residence. Perhaps you can get one from UPS or Fed Ex that don't require such methods.


----------



## XYZ (Nov 12, 2010)

Del1964 said:


> One trick I've used is sending a package to a friend's house but with my name on it. Told them I was going to send a package to their addy if they didn't mind because it was a surprise gift to my wife and she always gets to the mailbox before I do so I needed to send to a different addy. Worked!


 

Nice friend you are!


----------



## unclem (Nov 13, 2010)

go to ups and get a mailbox, or fed ex but use a different name as it comes via usps so use a friends house. but like ct said if u choose to not warrent these avenues youll be a very sorry puppy they dont give 2 love letters.


----------



## Spunout (Nov 13, 2010)

Del1964 said:


> One trick I've used is sending a package to a friend's house but with my name on it. Told them I was going to send a package to their addy if they didn't mind because it was a surprise gift to my wife and she always gets to the mailbox before I do so I needed to send to a different addy. Worked!


 

That's messed up bro... Good idea tho!


----------



## Badaxe (Nov 13, 2010)

LOL.  Hey what is your address I want to send my wife a surprise gift as well......


----------



## Spunout (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## jbenmedic (Nov 14, 2010)

underscore said:


> In order to get a PO box the post office has to mail you a letter to your actual house. One you get this letter and bring it, you can get a PO box. So it's linked back your actual residence. Perhaps you can get one from UPS or Fed Ex that don't require such methods.


 
Not true. I made absolutely certain that they do not send anything to my house when I got it. I filled out the form, paid the money, got my keys...all in one stop and from an actual USPS office. They never sent me anything. Any notices they have for you (i.e. oversized envelopes, rent due notice, etc.) is put in the box and is there for you when you check it.


----------



## joejoebas (Nov 16, 2010)

underscore was correct about getting a PO box.  
And, if you try and get one from UPS or FedEx, they require 2 forms of ID

just figured I would throw that out there in case anyone else runs into the same problem.

my decision was to get a PO, and have "two room-mates" names added to it, so thye can get packages too.   
we'll see how it works out


----------



## castlehill (Nov 16, 2010)

No address flagging, just got my order on 2nd shipping attempt to same address.  First attempt I got the letter, 2nd attempt got pkg in about 10 days.


----------



## bmw (Nov 16, 2010)

castlehill said:


> No address flagging, just got my order on 2nd shipping attempt to same address.  First attempt I got the letter, 2nd attempt got pkg in about 10 days.



better make sure you have your attorney ready!!!


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 16, 2010)

castlehill said:


> No address flagging, just got my order on 2nd shipping attempt to same address.  First attempt I got the letter, 2nd attempt got pkg in about 10 days.



Do you really think they would take the time to send you a letter without At a minimum of noting your address in some form of database? Not smart bro. I think some people lose sight that gear in the US is illegal! Why risk your freedom over a few hundred dollars worth of gear?


----------



## tka (Nov 16, 2010)

could you just misspell your street a bit or put an apartment number on it? or different names? since what if you  move and the new person that moves in orders whatever over seas..then they get busted?


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 17, 2010)

tka said:


> could you just misspell your street a bit or put an apartment number on it? or different names? since what if you  move and the new person that moves in orders whatever over seas..then they get busted?



I don't put my exact name on the shipment. I make it similar but different at the same time. That way my mailman notices that it's supposed to come to me but without clearly calling myself out. It may or may not work but my packages arrived with no issues. I think changing the address a little may cause some confusion. You don't want to confuse your mailman or you'll never get your gear.


----------



## bjp76 (Nov 18, 2010)

I've had several international shipments in my name get delivered to my grandma's house since September.  One order (syringes) was seized and letter sent (I did NOT respond) and then additional multiple orders of orals and injectables arrived without delay.  Everything seems legit based on results and previous experience with similar substances years ago.  I am, however, looking for a legit domestic supplier which I will find through research and forums, etc.  Just thought I'd share my "seizure" story.  Then I realized there are certain states that can receive pins from legitimate domestic medical supply warehouses for a lot less than international "pharmacies" charge!


----------



## Retlaw (Nov 18, 2010)

bjp76 said:


> I've had several international shipments in my name get delivered to my grandma's house since September.  One order (syringes) was seized and letter sent (I did NOT respond) and then additional multiple orders of orals and injectables arrived without delay.  Everything seems legit based on results and previous experience with similar substances years ago.  I am, however, looking for a legit domestic supplier which I will find through research and forums, etc.  Just thought I'd share my "seizure" story.  Then I realized there are certain states that can receive pins from legitimate domestic medical supply warehouses for a lot less than international "pharmacies" charge!



*Anabolictemple ......... 

Good people.
*


----------



## LAM (Nov 18, 2010)

bjp76 said:


> I've had several international shipments in my name get delivered to my grandma's house since September.  One order (syringes) was seized and letter sent (I did NOT respond) and then additional multiple orders of orals and injectables arrived without delay.  Everything seems legit based on results and previous experience with similar substances years ago.  I am, however, looking for a legit domestic supplier which I will find through research and forums, etc.  Just thought I'd share my "seizure" story.  Then I realized there are certain states that can receive pins from legitimate domestic medical supply warehouses for a lot less than international "pharmacies" charge!



you can get needles here

GPZ Services


----------



## castlehill (Nov 19, 2010)

bmw said:


> better make sure you have your attorney ready!!!




The items had a US value of $46 based on the letter, Yes I think the govt is going to do a raid.  Maybe they will give me a spanking lol.  

If my address was on a database the pkg would have been seized or delivered by the feds, it would most definitely not been allowed to be shipped via the postman.  I wouldn't keep anything in my home to find if I had anything illegal.  The only package I signed for contained glow in the dark condoms.


----------



## poundage (Nov 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 19, 2010)

castlehill said:


> The items had a US value of $46 based on the letter, Yes I think the govt is going to do a raid.  Maybe they will give me a spanking lol.
> 
> If my address was on a database the pkg would have been seized or delivered by the feds, it would most definitely not been allowed to be shipped via the postman.  I wouldn't keep anything in my home to find if I had anything illegal.  The only package I signed for contained glow in the dark condoms.



Something doesn't add up here b/c they always over value seized items to get you into that "intent to distribute" category. So a $46 seizure is really like $20. I call BS here


----------



## Bilal123 (Nov 19, 2010)

castlehill said:


> The items had a US value of $46 based on the letter, Yes I think the govt is going to do a raid. Maybe they will give me a spanking lol.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> They'll jump bump the price up. Next thing you know, your gear will be worth 5k, lol.


----------



## kidcas (Dec 16, 2010)

so should you use a different name along with a different address if you get the "letter"???


----------



## theryano (Dec 16, 2010)

Make sure its the same mail man you are used to...if a strange one shows up wanting you to sign something or even take it from his hands...Watch Out !!!


----------



## kidcas (Dec 16, 2010)

theryano said:


> Make sure its the same mail man you are used to...if a strange one shows up wanting you to sign something or even take it from his hands...Watch Out !!!


 
different name or same?


----------



## BigBird (Dec 17, 2010)

kidcas said:


> different name or same?


 
I'm not sure it really matters or not.  If you accept it, you accept it and they can figure out you trying the name change routine.


----------

